# Alpine Touring Ski for East Coast Backcountry



## timm (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking to set up an AT rig. For now looking for a one ski quiver, or close to it. East Coast only so don't want to go as fat or soft as most dedicated touring skis seem to be. 

K2 Backlash is my ideal, 92 under foot, nice sidecut, beefy enough but still fairly light. But it's out of production. Its replacement, the Sideshow, is almost two pounds heavier and that's more weight than I want to deal with for touring.

Anyone have suggestions for an East Coast appropriate AT ski,  90-95 underfoot?


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 11, 2013)

When you say quiver of one, do mean you want to use this ski at an resort on east coast ice as well and back county?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't worry about it. Binding and boot weight is going to be your bigger issue. If you're going for beef enough to handle daily resort driving, you're already screwed in the weight department by having a boot and binding more designed for in bounds than out of bounds. Just find a ski you think you'll like and go with it, don't sweat the weight. If weight is that much of an issue, you're already going tech binding and boots and then you can afford the extra weight to get better downhill performance.


----------



## timm (Feb 11, 2013)

Should have been clearer, sorry. One ski quiver for east coast backcountry use.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like I misunderstood the intent. For strictly BC use, I can see weight being a much more important factor.


----------



## timm (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah sorry for the confusing original post. I'm not crazy about weight saving, since I am mostly a day tripper, but the 8 lbs plus of the Sideshows is a lot to be pushing up hills.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 12, 2013)

timm said:


> Yeah sorry for the confusing original post. I'm not crazy about weight saving, since I am mostly a day tripper, but the 8 lbs plus of the Sideshows is a lot to be pushing up hills.



look at Trab skis. the  Trab Ripido looks nice 88 under foot, whch is fine for east coast , and 3 lb 3.8 oz


The ski Trab Stelvio FreeRide Light XL Alpine Ski also looks nice, 90 under foot, but 5 lb+


----------



## mattchuck2 (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the Stelvio FreeRide Light suggestion. I'd also look at the LaSportiva Lo5, DPS Wailer 99 Pure, Dynastar High Mountain Series, and Atomic Drifter if I was looking in the 90-99 mm waist range . . .


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2013)

Some very intriguing suggestions, thanks guys!


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2013)

Those Stelvio FreeRide Light XL are beautiful but out of my budget. 5 lb+ isn't a concern for me, I don't have an issue with anything up to 6.5 pounds really. I'd rather have the additional performance on the way down. The weight issue with the Sideshows is just that they are over 8 lbs, which is just too much to justify probably.


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the BD Aspects or G3 Saints?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2013)

timm said:


> Anyone have any experience with the BD Aspects or G3 Saints?


I ski the G3 Tonics which are one size fatter than the Saints. I didn't recommend them because you are looking for a "one ski quiver" which to me says you want one ski that works well in all conditions. I think that lineup from G3 (the lineup without the metal in the core including the Tonic and the Saint) are soft snow skis only. Maybe the Saint is different, but it is in the same lineup so I wouldn't think so. Anyways, Tonic is absolutely incredible in soft snow. Blows in firm snow.


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2013)

That's what I was worried about. I'll probably eventually get a strictly soft snow fat ski but for now gotta stay with one ski only so definitely something sturdier is called for. Thanks.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Telemarkdown.com has some good deals going for the kinds of skis you seem to be interested in . . .


----------



## timm (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 20, 2013)

Imho..I think a few of the Indies(Independent ski producers) have some skis with the qualities that can do both...Moment, ON3P, LaSportiva, Dynafit, Movement, 4FRNT....etc, along with a few skis from some of the major brand-names...Salomon, Dynastar and others.
$.01


----------



## timm (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into those independent brands.


----------



## timm (Feb 21, 2013)

Movement Logic seems like a good possibility...if I can find it in America, haha.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 21, 2013)

Just threw those out there timm.   I'm going to pick up something used for myself...essentially to get out there asap if there's accum somewhere up here.


----------



## timm (Mar 5, 2013)

Ended up deciding on a two ski setup for AT in the end, cause I found K2 Backups on ridiculous markdown. Going with those and Atomic Drifter. Feel covered for everything here in the East short of the very deepest days. But all the shopping made me eager to expand from my one ski quiver for lift served, haha. So another thread, and credit card hit, to come


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Doing in the backcountry.


----------



## ts01 (Mar 6, 2013)

timm said:


> Ended up deciding on a two ski setup for AT in the end, cause I found K2 Backups on ridiculous markdown. Going with those and Atomic Drifter. Feel covered for everything here in the East short of the very deepest days. But all the shopping made me eager to expand from my one ski quiver for lift served, haha. So another thread, and credit card hit, to come



I've been on new Atomic Drifters for a couple of weeks now, just inbounds, and have to say: WOW.  Carves, holds an edge, floaty in deep and soft, really nice.  Hope you enjoy them too.  They're a bit on the heavy side for my lazy butt so the narrower/lighter K2 is a good complement especially if you got them at the stupid cheap prices on Evo a couple of weeks ago.  I've got an older K2 Shuksan in that spot now.


----------



## timm (Mar 6, 2013)

Evo sale is exactly what I hit up up. Anyone else looking though, you can still get the 2010-2011 models on geax for under $300.


----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2013)

Late to the thread but I have the G3 Saints and really like them.  Have used side country and reassert so far, have 7 days on 'em.  They are not the best for ripping gs turns down a steep icy groomer but are great in bumps and sketchy, tight terrain.  I skied Parsdise and Castlerock at Sbush, All over MRG and all over Stowe including some OB out past the bench.  I would highly recommend them for an AT ski, how often are you ripping ice in the back country?  THey are light and manuverable and stable at speed. Good in bumps. at 93mm waist I might even go a little fatter but I have some 105mm skis and I wanted to go thinner and lighter for touring.  I mounted them with Fritschi Eagles.


----------

